# Hardcore Pornographic adverts



## sweetwhispers (Sep 5, 2008)

On the left of my screen above the headline "latest blogs" is the advertisment box. Flashes of full frontal nudity and sex acts are coming up. Its some sort of porn site. Is anyone else getting this and how do i get rid of it? This is my family computer


----------



## Lourdes (Sep 5, 2008)

I must say installing Adblock will stop you seeing these Ads. I see no Ads on my screen at all.


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2008)

sweetwhispers said:


> On the left of my screen above the headline "latest blogs" is the advertisment box. Flashes of full frontal nudity and sex acts are coming up. Its some sort of porn site. Is anyone else getting this and how do i get rid of it? This is my family computer


 
I haven't seen that!  I would report that to Beverly or the Moderators ASAP!!!!


----------



## Avaya (Sep 5, 2008)

What did I do wrong?  I installed Adblock, or so I thought, and still see adds.


----------



## firecracker (Sep 5, 2008)

I have never seen the ad's your talking about!  LOL Where dey at?  I wanna see! LOL


----------



## lovenharmony (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never seen those ads either! 
The only ones I see are about hair care. Yeah, I would suggest an ad filter or block.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 5, 2008)

firecracker said:


> I have never seen the ad's your talking about!  LOL Where dey at?  I wanna see! LOL



I wanna see too.


----------



## Puddles (Sep 5, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I wanna see too.


 


firecracker said:


> I have never seen the ad's your talking about! LOL Where dey at? I wanna see! LOL


 
You two are nuts.


----------



## *KP* (Sep 5, 2008)

PrincessAvaya said:


> What did I do wrong?  I installed Adblock, or so I thought, and still see adds.



You need to also configure it to use one of the filters otherwise it doesn't know what to block.  You could also right click any image and click block but a filter will just block all ads.


----------



## RosesBlack (Sep 5, 2008)

Also try running some anti spy or anti virus software to make sure your system doesn't have a bug.


----------



## v2.0 (Sep 5, 2008)

special_k said:


> You need to also *configure it to use one of the filters otherwise it doesn't know what to block.*  You could also right click any image and click block but a filter will just block all ads.



How do you do this?


----------



## DivaD04 (Sep 6, 2008)

my favorite site to get stuff i need (my hubby told me about this), especially for free is CNET http://www.download.com/2000-2001_4-0.html. b4 my screen messed up on my laptop, i used to use avg anti virus, ad-aware, and cleaner. i don't use them on my desktop since my hubby put symantec on it, hm, i may need to download myself. 
i'd just thought i'd share, hth as well.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 6, 2008)

Um, you need to report this. Saving a few bucks isn't worth having to explain porn ads on a hair site


----------



## beverly (Sep 6, 2008)

There are no porn ads on this site, apparently the user has a virus on her PC - that did not originate from this site. i suggest that she gets her system diagnosed by a technical professional. thread closed - bev


----------

